# Argentine Giant Flowers



## Neal (Apr 5, 2017)

We have a large Argentine Giant cactus in our front yard that blooms once or twice a year. The flowers are very large and really look incredible. It's a shame they don't last for more than a day or two.

Shout out to @Yvonne G for helping me ID this one a couple years ago.


----------



## Neal (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Neal (Apr 5, 2017)

Sorry, I have a second picture but it's not showing up properly.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 5, 2017)

Gorgeous! We have dandelion coming into full season!


----------



## Neal (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2017)

Gosh that's pretty!


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2017)

Can your tortoises eat it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2017)

They're not toxic, but you only get to see it so rarely why on earth would you waste it on a tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Neal (Apr 5, 2017)

Tom said:


> Can your tortoises eat it?



They don't like it. It has an extremely strong, soap-like, fragrance. I can smell it clearly from about 30 - 40ft away.


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> They're not toxic, but you only get to see it so rarely why on earth would you waste it on a tortoise?



Waste???

Blasphemy!!!! I love feeding my tortoises things like that.


----------



## Neal (Apr 20, 2017)

Some orange and yellow blooms today.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 20, 2017)

Tom said:


> Waste???
> 
> Blasphemy!!!! I love feeding my tortoises things like that.


I agree : I enjoy them , then I feed them to the torts and they enjoy eating the flowers


----------

